# 2012 Fracino Cherub - plumb in?



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi all,

just after some info. Hopefully easy for someone to answer. I've just been unable to find the answer.

Can the above I've noted Machine be plumbed in it it is reservoir only?

Thank you


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Reading the data, it only refers to tank fill/ low level sensor. I do not think it is intended for mains supply.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

That was my take aswell. Just wanted to know if anyone knew any different. Thank you.


----------

